# Cheapest Multi Color Plastisol Transfers



## Smalldeal (Sep 2, 2013)

Hey guys. I'm looking for a company that produces durable and quality plastisol transfers with a cheap price tag. The designs i want to get printed are 3+ color transfers (see my site in my signiture to see the actual designs). Thanks


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Smalldeal said:


> durable and quality plastisol transfers with a cheap price tag.


35+ year in business says these do not exist.....Every "cheap" supplier I ever found did "crappy" work.....

But if you want quality and durable, at a decent price check out silver mountain graphics Ltd.


----------



## DonkeyRags (Dec 22, 2012)

FM Expressions is decent as well. But, it has already been said - if it's truly "cheap", the quality probably won't be there.


----------



## ljfgeorgia (Nov 30, 2011)

Hi Royster13-
Saw your recommendation re: Silver Mountain and thought I'd give them a go- I sent artwork for quote earlier this morning and got the automated email back saying they'd received and would be in touch. Are they typically pretty quick in responding with quote and timeframe? Haven't heard from them yet and tried to call them- phone rang once and then went immediately to busy signal. 
Their prices are very competitive, and their website is MUCH more straightforward than the 2 other companies I've used, and they offer foil too which I need for 1 customer- it'd be awesome to have a one stop shop to go to!
Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app


----------



## calhtech (Feb 4, 2012)

royster13 said:


> 35+ year in business says these do not exist.....Every "cheap" supplier I ever found did "crappy" work.....
> 
> But if you want quality and durable, at a decent price check out silver mountain graphics Ltd.


Seay Graphics is also pretty competitive with multi color transfers. I have gotten a 5 color done there and it turned out great. FYI be prepared to dig deep in the wallet for some of your transfers. Looking at your samples, I see 3,4,5 colors present. They will look great but they want be CHEAP.


----------

